# Kelowna



## chalucky (May 1, 2006)

Finally taking our vacation the first week of June and staying at the Manteo Beach Club...anyone have any Kelowna activites for us (kids 3 &4) ...also last review on TUG board for Manteo was five years ago....I remember getting some input before making this exchange, but has anyone stayed there recently?

Thanks.


----------



## chalucky (May 3, 2006)

bump-------------


----------



## LynnW (May 4, 2006)

Since no one has replied yet I'll jump in. We used to own at Manteo Beach and it is a beautiful resort right on the lake. I haven't been to Kelowna for a couple of years but do know that they built a new hotel on the property. There used to be lots of activities for the kids but I don't know if that is still the case. Very nice pool with water slide and a couple of hot tubs. The weather should be nice enough to enjoy the pools by June. There was a Flintstones Theme Park in Kelowna but don't remember if it's still there. Nice beaches but the water still may be cool for swimming but you never now. Sorry I couldn't be of more help with things to do with young kids but I'm sure you'll enjoy the area.

Lynn


----------



## ValHam (May 4, 2006)

It is a very nice resort...

I am not aware of what programs the resort offers for children... but I am however very familiar with Kelowna.


I can't specifically think of activities for the children. The weather should be nice enough to at least play on the beach. The lake will still be rather cold at this time. There are a few wilderness areas in the Kelowna area that are beautiful. The kettle valley area is suppose to be nice for walking and riding bikes however I have yet to make it there. Downtown is nice for walking around. There are stores and restaurants as well as a walkway along the lake around the Okanagan Grand Vacation Club and City Park.  There is a play ground in City Park for children, and a water park in the summer. For a rainy day there is Scandia golf and games. The weather should be decent in June. I was in Kelowna last week and was wearing shorts. Visit a tourist centre in Kelowna for information on things to see. 

I can not give you much advice on Manteo besides it appears to be the fanciest timeshare resort in Kelowna.


----------



## ValHam (May 4, 2006)

LynnW said:
			
		

> There was a Flintstones Theme Park in Kelowna but don't remember if it's still there. Lynn




I am frequently in Kelowna and have never seen a Flinstones theme park. There is a park located outside Kelowna near Chilliwack called DinoTown or something but that is a good 3 hour drive...


----------



## LLW (May 4, 2006)

chalucky said:
			
		

> Finally taking our vacation the first week of June and staying at the Manteo Beach Club...anyone have any Kelowna activites for us (kids 3 &4) ...also last review on TUG board for Manteo was five years ago....I remember getting some input before making this exchange, but has anyone stayed there recently?
> 
> Thanks.




I was there in the winter of 2002, so don't remember much, but do remember a nice children's area with swings and sandbox. There's also a private beach that should be good for young kids. They also have a small private theater, where you can select movies to be played - that would be perfect for children's movies. If I remember right, they said in the summer the theatre's pretty busy so you do have to get your request in early.


----------



## Murfie (May 5, 2006)

The Flinstones Theme Park is now called Dinotown and is located at Bridal Falls.
I'm not sure how far that is from Kelowna but it's 30 minutes from Abbotsford.


----------



## Parkplace (May 7, 2006)

Can't remember how old the kids are but there is a great waterslides with rafting and tube-ing and there is also Scandia which is a large mini-golf/activity centre.

Kelowna is a beautiful town of about 100,000 and there are great tourist activities throughout.

Enjoy


----------



## asp (May 8, 2006)

Abbotsford is a bedroom community just outside Vancouver - probably a good hour, two in some rush hours. 

Dinotown is on the Vancouver side of Hope - where you can choose the Fraser Canyon route to Kamloops, then Kelowna; the Coquihalla route to Kelowna, or the Hope Princeton Route through Penticton.  The Coquihalla is the most direct, but in my opinion, the least scenic, but too far for a day trip.


----------



## sierrasue50 (Jun 24, 2006)

Flintstones Theme Park used to be just as you drove into Kelowna.  It's been closed for years.


----------



## BondGuy (Jun 29, 2006)

*Some useful links*

http://www.tourismkelowna.com/visitors/thingstodo/family.php

http://www.hellobc.com/en-CA/SightsActivitiesEvents/Kelowna.htm

http://www.city.kelowna.bc.ca/CM/Page846.aspx

http://www.travel-british-columbia.com/thompson_okanagan/kelowna.aspx


----------



## cgingrich (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes Flintstones has been closed for years.  The Dino town is close to 2 hours East of Vancouver, so about 4 hours West of Kelowna depending on which route you go.  I think it may be a long drive with 2 little ones just for a afternoon there.  Kelowna does have a waterpark and the Okanagon lake.  What more do you need for kids than a beach with sand and water.  

Enjoy.


----------



## chalucky (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks all, we got back last month and loved it. What a great little unknown resort area that American know nothing about.

We are booked for next June already....shhh !!!  don't let the secret get out.

Charles


----------



## barto (Aug 4, 2006)

chalucky said:
			
		

> Thanks all, we got back last month and loved it. What a great little unknown resort area that American know nothing about.
> 
> We are booked for next June already....shhh !!!  don't let the secret get out.
> 
> Charles



So, Charles...when can we expect a resort review?  

Seriously, I'd love to hear your thoughts about that resort - we stayed at the Grand Okanagan last June and loved it AND the area, so knowing what other options we have to stay there would be fantastic!

Bart


----------



## ricoba (Aug 4, 2006)

chalucky said:
			
		

> Thanks all, we got back last month and loved it. What a great little unknown resort area that American know nothing about.



Some of us know about Kelowna & the Okanagan (or Okanogan as it's spelled in WA state) area. 

But you are right, most folks only know BC as Vancouver.  

But the Okanagan is certainly a great gem of a spot.  Try and go during a fruit season (cherries are my favorite) and pick fresh fruit right off the tree  mmmmmmmm

Let us know when you write a review.

Rick


----------



## LynnW (Aug 5, 2006)

Another good time to go is for the Wine Festival in early Oct. So many events going on you could spend a whole week just visiting the many vineyards in the valley. The also have a smaller festival in May and even an Ice Wine Festival in the winter.

Lynn


----------



## chucktaylorgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Murfie said:


> The Flinstones Theme Park is now called Dinotown and is located at Bridal Falls.
> I'm not sure how far that is from Kelowna but it's 30 minutes from Abbotsford.



The one in Kelowna was torn down in 1998 used to be on the corner of McCurdy and HWY 97... Dinotown used to be a Flintstones but from what I've read they couldn't get the licensing rights due to ever changing ownership of the rights to Hanna Barbara


----------

